# Shock Troops - Sci Fi Greatcoat Infantry Up for Pre-order



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Wargames Factory is currently taking pre-orders for their Sci Fi Greatcoat Infantry which are going to be released in May:

http://www.wargamesfactory.com/AnnouncementRetrieve.aspx?ID=32119


















































































They aren't as detailed as the Forgeworld resins, but these would make great stand-ins for DKoK models. And they'd make for cheaper and better looking Inquisitorial Storm Troopers than Cadians or Kasrkin, too.


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

the guns and heads are awful, however a lot can be done with those bodies. good find.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I think they're quite nice models actually. Not quite as good as Forge World's of course, but still pretty good. Wouldn't mind picking some up for narrative games and such.

EDIT: Whoa, that's quite a deal. $54 for 54 models... *bites her lip* That is all kinds of tempting.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

I think I might have found the models for my mechanicum praetorian skitarii.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

I always love seeing gas masked and goggled troops. There's just something so sinister and inhuman about them.


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

I love these guys, have been looking at them for a while. Love the guns and the bodies. And cheap! Picking up a bunch to convert would be great. At the very least its an alternative out there for people who want to be a little more creative.

Also, I heard that they are planning to expand this range a little with some heavy weapons and command units. Could be the next Pig Iron on our hands. I might have a look at them for use in Necromunda or as an IG kill team since I'm still working away at my Orks.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

They are nice models that's for sure, pity you'd never be able to use them in a tournament or the local GW, but for the stay at home gamer they're perfect.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Does anyone know whats under the "fun little extra" stickers?
Really nice minis though, I might invest in some as traitor guard.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

126 models for $118!! buy 2 of those & a guard army is basically done - without tanks


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> They are nice models that's for sure, pity you'd never be able to use them in a tournament or the local GW, but for the stay at home gamer they're perfect.


If you use alot of GW IG arm and head bits, no one will question it probaly. Ive seen crazier coversions made of entire Green Stuff be use so why not?

$54 for 54 bodies? Yes please.


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> Does anyone know whats under the "fun little extra" stickers?


They're alien heads. At first I thought that they were women's heads, what with the pointy edges that looked like hair. Turns out they're tentacles. Or feeder tendrils. 

Ah well, there goes my plan for female storm troopers.

I've always been attracted to the trench warfare theme, but as with anything from Forgeworld a DKoK army would be prohibitively expensive.

Also, this inspires me to convert WWI-ish Sisters of Battle. As to how I would do it I HAVE NO IDEA.


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

would make nice traitor guard with a lil love


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

They're perfect for a Traitor Guard Army. The heads do quite good job for that. Also, the price it's outstanding.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

These are sweet. Good price too. Bought the 57 trooper deal.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I just realized that these models don't come with bases. That's a bit of a pain, to be sure...


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

I think they come attached to a plastic "base" like the Space Hulk minis.


----------



## Fire Lord (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah, they are like the space hulk minis. I'm gonna hit the flgs and get a bag of slotta base for them.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

I want some...


----------



## xXRich07Xx (Apr 24, 2010)

I will likely be using these as shock troopers for my IG army. As soon as I get the cash for the army that is =D

Definitely will fit in with my Steel legion quite nicely =D

Everything about this model just screams "I AM SUPERIOR TO ANY OTHER MEATSHIELD"

And the fact that the guns look different will definitely add to a fluff component as storm troopers are armed with the superior hot shot lasgun.

Has the menace of the Imperial storm troopers from star wars, but looks enough like 40k.

I can't stress enough IMO about how awesome these models look. Maybe it's just the paint job! 

Placing these guys on pre-order!



:mrgreen:


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

not having bases is not really a problem, since you can buy hundreds of bases for pennies from allot of places, I get mine from hasslfree, which is like 50p for 10, so £5 for 100

although £15 for 18 models is not there cheapest price, its absolutely better than paying £12 for 10.

plus cadians are getting a little old now


----------

